# Why can't you cut ferrous metal with a DeWalt mitre saw (model DW716)?



## Sandyegg (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello all.
Have a question…I need to cut a number of powder-coated galvanized steel rails and was thinking about using my mitre saw with an abrasive metal cutting blade by Hilte. I need to get a nice clean cut to finish a project and thought the mitre saw would do a better job than a hack saw. Then I took a look at saw's manual and it advises against cutting any ferrous material and do not use an abrasive blade. Can anyone tell me why?
Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Good question. Probably a liability thing. Lawyers!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a Makita Chop Saw(for metal) The force I use to cut pipe would wreck my DeWalt chop saw. I wouldn't try it. Also the steel dust will eat up bearings and make a mess of the inside of your saw. Also, metal will stain some woods. Oh, I forgot to mention all those sparks would not be a good thing in a wood shop.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

The arbor might be a different size, too.

You could probably rent a chop saw from a tool rental place pretty cheaply. Or put an abrasive blade on a circular saw.


----------



## che (May 18, 2007)

I second the lawyers, of course it could be the marketing department too.

Personally if its a one time deal and if the blade fits (same arbor and outside diameter) and the RPM is close I'd give it a try. Go slow! A one time use won't kill the bearings. Disconnect it from any dust collection and make sure your not blasting sparks at anything that burns dust/chips etc. Clean the saw well after your done and have fun.

One note: Regardless of how you cut it the powder coating may melt if it gets to hot (~200C). Powder coat powders come in both thermoplastic and thermoset. Thermoplastic will re-melt and thermoset will not. (it may burn if it gets really hot).


----------



## shallnot (Feb 8, 2008)

I know in the metal shop at work they have a dewalt Mitere saw they use to cut metal. I think mostly Aluminiunum though.


----------



## Sandyegg (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for your comments! I'm going to rent an appropriate chop saw to cut the rails.
Ed from California


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I tried that once…and will never do it again. The Dewalt saw has too many plastic parts, such as the throat plate and blade guard. The sparks melted and deformed these parts. A normal metal cutting chop saw has all metal parts and can take the heat. I picked up a cheap 14" chop saw at Lowes for less than $100 to handle this chore.


----------

